# Seite im Internet Explorer "verzerrt"



## Edw4rd (29. September 2005)

Hi 
also ich hätte da mal Problem ^^

Und zwar geht es um diese Seite: http://www.schwarzie.de

Im Firefox sieht die Page normal aus, aber im Webmasters Liebling dem Internet explorer is die seite total verzerrt wie hier zu sehen ist: http://www.schwarzie.de/schrott.JPG

So langsam weiß ich nicht mehr woran dass liegen könnte und ich hoffe hier hat jemand nen Tipp für mich.

Die seite ist mit Mambo erstellt, wenn es weiter hilft, hier ist der code der template datei:


```
<?php
defined( '_VALID_MOS' ) or die( 'Direct Access to this location is not allowed.' );
// needed to seperate the ISO number from the language file constant _ISO
$iso = explode( '=', _ISO );
// xml prolog
echo '<?xml version="1.0" encoding="'. $iso[1] .'"?' .'>';
?>
<!DOCTYPE HTML PUBLIC "-//W3C//DTD HTML 4.01//EN">
<html>
  <head>
    <?php
if ($my->id) {
include ("editor/editor.php");
initEditor();
}
?>
    <title><?php echo $mosConfig_sitename; ?></title>
    <meta http-equiv="Content-Type" content="text/html; <?php echo _ISO; ?>" />
    <?php mosShowHead(); ?> 
    <link href="<?php echo $mosConfig_live_site;?>/templates/schwarzie/css/template_css.css" rel="stylesheet" type="text/css" />
  </head>
  <body>
    <div class="aufbau">
      <div class="head"><img src="<?php echo $mosConfig_live_site;?>/templates/schwarzie/images/logo.gif" style="width:439px;height:130px;" class="pic" alt="Schwarzie.de" /></div>
      <div class="nav">
      
       <?php mosLoadModules ( 'left'); ?>
       
      </div>
      <div class="content">
        
        <div class="contentbox">
          <?php mosMainbody(); ?>
          </p>
        </div>
      </div>
      <div class="bottom">
        <div class="bottombox">&copy; und son zeugs kommt hier her, design by buXXed-Designs.de beispielsweise^^<?php echo dirname($_SERVER["PHP_SELF"]); ?></div>
      </div>
    </div>
  </body>
</html>
```


ausserdem glaub ich auch ehr weniger, dass es mit der CSS datei zusammenhängt, weil in der hab ich schon ziemlich alle width angaben überprüft.

Mfg Edward


----------



## Gumbo (29. September 2005)

Überprüfe mal die Validität deines HTML- und CSS-Quellcodes und korrigiere etwaige Fehler.


----------

